# Any UK-based sample companies?



## Billy Palmer (Dec 3, 2018)

Anyone know any UK based sample companies in addition to Spitfire and Fracture Sounds?


----------



## muk (Dec 3, 2018)

Light & Sound is based in Scotland if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## D Halgren (Dec 3, 2018)

Sonixinema


----------



## d.healey (Dec 3, 2018)

I'm based in the UK.

I think Sampleism/Kontakt hub, Aria Sounds, and Auddict are also

Why'd you ask?


----------



## James Marshall (Dec 3, 2018)

Soniccouture are a good one!


----------



## d.healey (Dec 3, 2018)

Channel Robot - http://channelrobot.com


----------



## Billy Palmer (Dec 3, 2018)

d.healey said:


> I'm based in the UK.
> 
> I think Sampleism/Kontakt hub, Aria Sounds, and Auddict are also
> 
> Why'd you ask?



I'm in the last year of undergrad, I'm on the look out for work experience and jobs!


----------



## d.healey (Dec 3, 2018)

William Palmer said:


> I'm in the last year of undergrad, I'm on the look out for work experience and jobs!


A lot of sample library development work can be done remotely so you might not want to limit yourself to just the UK (depending on your specific skills of course).


----------



## Loïc D (Dec 3, 2018)

Waverunner?


----------



## charlieclouser (Dec 3, 2018)

Sound Dust?


----------



## willbedford (Dec 4, 2018)

Sonokinetic


----------



## Light and Sound (Dec 4, 2018)

muk said:


> Light & Sound is based in Scotland if I'm not mistaken.


Ireland and London


----------



## Billy Palmer (Dec 4, 2018)

Light and Sound said:


> Ireland and London



I'm in London, amazing


----------



## J. D. Owl (Dec 21, 2018)

Zero-G?


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 18, 2020)

D Halgren said:


> Sonixinema


Thanks for the mention  yes we are UK based!


----------



## robcs (Nov 18, 2020)

willbedford said:


> Sonokinetic



I believe Sonokinetic are in Italy


----------



## rrichard63 (Nov 18, 2020)

robcs said:


> I believe Sonokinetic are in Italy


According to their website, Sonokinetic are in the Netherlands.


----------



## Kent (Nov 18, 2020)

Most sample library dev jobs are remote, though


----------



## robcs (Nov 18, 2020)

rrichard63 said:


> According to their website, Sonokinetic are in the Netherlands.



My mistake  I knew they’re not in the UK


----------



## willbedford (Nov 19, 2020)

robcs said:


> My mistake  I knew they’re not in the UK


I've met Son quite a few times at a London meet-up, so I assumed he was based in London (although of Dutch nationality). And their programmer is Scottish, as far as I know.


----------



## willbedford (Nov 19, 2020)

Billy Palmer said:


> I'm in the last year of undergrad, I'm on the look out for work experience and jobs!


I know this is an old post, but Fracture Sounds have a small in-house team and we're looking to expand (at least after the pandemic is under control), so feel free to get in touch.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 19, 2020)

willbedford said:


> Sonokinetic


Dutch


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 19, 2020)

Has anyone mentioned @Westwood yet?


----------



## Mikro93 (Nov 19, 2020)

And Spitfire, of course


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 19, 2020)

Mikro93 said:


> And Spitfire, of course


OP: Anyone know any UK based sample companies in addition to Spitfire and Fracture Sounds?


----------



## Mikro93 (Nov 19, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> OP: Anyone know any UK based sample companies in addition to Spitfire and Fracture Sounds?


Darnit, I re-read every post to be sure nobody had mentionned them before, APART FROM THE OP. My bad!


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Nov 19, 2020)

willbedford said:


> I've met Son quite a few times at a London meet-up, so I assumed he was based in London (although of Dutch nationality). And their programmer is Scottish, as far as I know.



We are based in the Netherlands and the UK, so nearly right


----------



## ptram (Nov 19, 2020)

rrichard63 said:


> Sonokinetic are in the Netherlands.


So, they may be in Italy during summer!

Paolo


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 19, 2020)

ptram said:


> So, they may be in Italy during summer!
> 
> Paolo


Hahaha


----------



## Westwood (Nov 19, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Has anyone mentioned @Westwood yet?


Yup, UK based


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 19, 2020)

Westwood said:


> Yup, UK based


Shamelessly off-topic, yet related to location: what’s the name of that great sounding church again, where you’re recording most of your instruments?


----------



## Westwood (Nov 19, 2020)

Billy Palmer said:


> Anyone know any UK based sample companies in addition to Spitfire and Fracture Sounds?


Hey Billy! Think everyone has the same thought here in that a lot of post-production work can happen remotely (sample cutting, scripting, GUI design etc). BUT if you're looking to gain work experience it won't be very helpful if someone just sends you a bunch of files to work on at home without any prior experience, especially if you're just getting started. Really interesting, but not that useful as I'm assuming you'll probably want to shadow and learn from someone (read: make them endless cups of tea).

Where location is a necessity is the recording sessions as you really need people in the same room to talk to engineers and musicians. I've never ever wanted to do remote recording.

So I'd start thinking about exactly what you want to do. In the companies I've run previously, the people who get hired (freelance/full-time/part-time/w-ex) have a clear goal. And they aren't always the most talented. For me, attitude and work ethic, trumps talent every time.

Assuming in January, we're allowed out of the country (medically and politically) you might find the experience of travelling to another country to work for someone as rewarding as the work itself, so don't discount escaping our island 

Just bare in mind the rules on work experience - i.e. don't expect to work for free. In the UK the easiest way to tell is if anyone gives you an instruction to do something, that's counted as working for them and you should be paid like anyone else. If you are ONLY observing and asking questions, I believe that can count as unpaid work experience. I'm not a authority on this, so please check! Basically don't let companies take the piss 

Good luck.


----------



## Westwood (Nov 19, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Shamelessly off-topic, yet related to location: what’s the name of that great sounding church again, where you’re recording most of your instruments?


Ha ha. The church we recorded the piano is is called Christ Church in Liversedge and the recording studio (which used to be a church) we're using for the Untamed series is called The Nave in Leeds.


----------



## willbedford (Nov 19, 2020)

Westwood said:


> Ha ha. The church we recorded the piano is is called Christ Church in Liversedge and the recording studio (which used to be a church) we're using for the Untamed series is called The Nave in Leeds.


Are you local to Leeds/Liversedge? I grew up in Leeds and my assistant lives in Liversedge. Our office/studio is a stone's throw away in Huddersfield. Always nice to meet other local sample library devs, especially in these remote parts (i.e. not London).


----------



## d.healey (Nov 19, 2020)

Now we need another list for Yorkshire based devs


----------



## Westwood (Nov 19, 2020)

willbedford said:


> Are you local to Leeds/Liversedge? I grew up in Leeds and my assistant lives in Liversedge. Our office/studio is a stone's throw away in Huddersfield. Always nice to meet other local sample library devs, especially in these remote parts (i.e. not London).


Hey Will! We're in East Yorkshire, but our foundations started in Leeds (long story!) I'll tell you over a pint next time we're allowed out again  Send me an email / DM and we'll figure something out in the new year?


----------



## Mikro93 (Nov 19, 2020)

Aaaawww that's so cute!


----------



## robcs (Nov 19, 2020)

willbedford said:


> I've met Son quite a few times at a London meet-up, so I assumed he was based in London (although of Dutch nationality). And their programmer is Scottish, as far as I know.



Darn these "global citizens" - everything gets so confusing! (says the English guy with a Spanish name living in Canada lol)


----------



## Greeno (Nov 19, 2020)

Has anyone mentioned the legendary Zero G ? they've been going since the 90's! based in Okehampton, Devon

what about Loopmasters from Eastbourne again they've been going a long time and done some well known plugins such as Khords, Virtual CZ, Bassmaster and Scaler along with the huge Loopcloud.

Slate & Ash from Bristol with their Cycles and Auras plugins (my city).


----------



## Greeno (Nov 19, 2020)

Also Gothic Instruments with their massive Dronar collection.


----------



## Greeno (Nov 20, 2020)

Wave Alchemy - they did Bassynth, Drumvolution, Revolution etc


----------

